# Foal Rolling



## Quester (Apr 13, 2021)

I have read young foals do not and should not "roll". I have a week old filly that rolls, especially when I put down fresh hay for mom. Then she bucks and runs around, returns and has a nibble. Should I truly be concerned? Anyone else have young foals that like a good roll?


----------



## Taz (Apr 13, 2021)

Both my foals rolled right from the beginning, never heard there was anything wrong with it as long as they aren't showing any pain/colic symptoms which your isn't by the sound of it. Can we see a picture of your baby please?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 13, 2021)

My foals all roll some. Totally normal. Taz is right, Problem is when they roll like they are colicing or have ulcers.


----------



## Quester (Apr 13, 2021)

These were my thoughts too, my foals roll. And enjoy it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 13, 2021)

Awww❤ cute! Foals just wanna have fun


----------



## Taz (Apr 13, 2021)

So cute!!!!!!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Apr 14, 2021)

Absolutely adorable!! Thanks for the reminder on how cute and fun they are. Crabby pregnant mare today made me question why do I do this?!


----------

